# xbox 360 play and charge kit läd akku nicht auf



## Flash (29. April 2009)

*xbox 360 play and charge kit läd akku nicht auf*

hi leute...
ich habe einen xbox 360 wireless controller und dieser läuft auch einwandfrei... allerdings ist der AKKU des controllers leer und somit muss ich ihn mit meinem play and charge kabel aufladen... allerdings wird der akku nicht geladen.... selbst nachdem der controller 8 stunden am pc gehangen hat ist der akku leer... ein fehler des kabels kann es allerdings nicht sein, denn spielen kann ich mit dem controller, wenn er mit dem kabel verbunden ist... fehlt mir ein treiber für das ladekabel? die automatische software installation von windows findet jedenfalls keine treiber
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...

lg flash


----------



## DON (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: xbox 360 play and charge kit läd akku nicht auf*

1. lädt er denn an der xbox?
2. hast du geguckt ob du den wiederaufladbaren akku und nicht das batteriefach mit normalen batterien drann hast?


----------



## S_Fischer (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: xbox 360 play and charge kit läd akku nicht auf*

ich wollt den thread mal wieder rauskramen da ich ein ähnliches prop habe.
An der Xbox360 will kein Controller laden, am pc nur die mit Originalem Akku, der mit Nachbau Akku lädt nicht. Und ja sie haben erst geladen Nachdem Windows Treiber heruntergeladen hat.

Frage1: Warum lädt kein Controller am Usb Ausgang der Xbox?
Frage2: Wie bekomme ich den Nachbau Akku aufgeladen?

Danke


----------

